
How Does Linux Start Up - ristem
https://www.tutorialdocs.com/article/how-linux-start-up.html
======
devnonymous
I upvoted this because I think these sort of tutorials are a good thing. I've
learned many things with tutorials like this, which are a great starting point
(I used to spend ages reading through tldp howtos etc).

That said, I'd like to see more such descriptive docs about the modern Linux
system. I confess, I know very little about how Systemd, dbus, whatever does
device management and filesystem mounting, switching of networks in network-
manager etc work. I use these daily and I have a vague idea but I would like
to read a doc that just opens the boot, points at things and describes them,
so to speak. Any recommendations?

~~~
JdeBP
Not the thing that you have upvoted, certainly. (-:

It's significantly wrong for a systemd operating system from step #3 onwards.

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/394238/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/394238/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/196014/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/196014/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/236968/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/236968/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/233855/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/233855/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/194218/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/194218/5132)

* [https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/333922/5132](https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/333922/5132)

It is important to also look at the further reading, which points to quite a
lot of stuff.

Of course, there are other systems, for which the headlined article is also
quite wrong.

* [http://smarden.org/runit/runit.8.html](http://smarden.org/runit/runit.8.html)

* [http://skarnet.org/software/s6-linux-init/quickstart.html](http://skarnet.org/software/s6-linux-init/quickstart.html) / [http://skarnet.org/software/s6-rc/why.html](http://skarnet.org/software/s6-rc/why.html) / [http://skarnet.org/software/s6-rc/overview.html](http://skarnet.org/software/s6-rc/overview.html)

* [http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#system-phases](http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#system-phases)

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide.html](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide.html) / [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/) / [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/gazetteer.html](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/gazetteer.html) / [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/startup-and-shutdown.h...](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/startup-and-shutdown.html) / [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/networking.html](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/networking.html) ... and so forth.

